# guter CPU-Kühler Sockel 775 gesucht



## Trefoil80 (8. Juni 2009)

*guter CPU-Kühler Sockel 775 gesucht*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem guten (OC-tauglich für E8500) Sockel 775-Kühler.

Aber er sollte...

- keine Pushpins haben, damit ich möglichst ohne Mainboard-Ausbau meine bisherige Backplane weiternutzen kann
- möglichst Heatpipes haben
- nicht zu laut sein
- nicht ganz so hoch sein (Gehäusewand mit Airduct)
- Lüfter möglichst "parallel" zur CPU ausgerichtet (nicht um 90 Grad gedreht o.ä.)
- nicht mehr als 30 EUR kosten

Das sind ja gleich sechs Wünsche auf einmal 
Es wäre super, wenn jemand mir einen guten Tipp geben könnte.

Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Mühe.

Gruß
Ben


----------



## poiu (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: guter CPU-Kühler Sockel 775 gesucht*

ich würde auf dem Air duct verzichten 

gibt eine menge gute günstige 

OCZ Vendetta 2 
EKL Groß´glockner
Cooler MAster Hyper 212 
Arctic Coolin Extreme 
Cooler Master TX 3 ( ich glaub der hat Push pins?)

sonst 
kauf dir sowas wie denn Asus Triton ,billig, denn Lüfter kannst du selbst auswählen 
Scythe sind ganz nett!

denn Hyper 212 hab ich ,küht Super meinen Q6600 und der lüfter läuft @5V 
sonst  denn Lüfter tauschen wenn SilentFreak




> Lüfter möglichst "parallel" zur CPU ausgerichtet (nicht um 90 Grad gedreht o.ä.)



bin nicht sicher was du meinst , aber bei den meisten Tower Kühlern kann man denn Kühler drehen.also Lüfter Pustet unten nach oben oder von vorn nach hinten!


----------

